# Whats next...



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

This is what I have for gear and I am ready for another one, got any ideas?

6' light pier rod shakespeare it think
7' Okuma sig. 700 med action 12-20# Okuma Granite 50 reel
9' Skaespeare med action 10-25# shakespeare sigma 070
9' Okuma metallix med action 12-25# Okuma MT65 reel
6' boat rod 30-80# with the brandy dandy new penn 113HLH I picked up today


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

and i thought i had it bad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

now you just upgrade what you have, because I really don't konw what else you need, what you have seems able to handle everything but a king, cobe or big shark from the pier, and that boat rod will handle any bottom fish you ar elikely to encounter


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

I do have it bad, I will admit it, but I have been like this since I caught my first brookie, a 14"er ... My son is the same way. only reason we arent fishing everyday is cause he doesn't get off the school bus until 415..but come Friday, we'll be at it again, well I will be at it by 8 am friday morning (going out to try out the new reel)  but when he gets home we'll head to the pier for the weekend as usual.

I think the only other thing I wanna do is be able to reach the wholes in the inlet, there are some pretty nice ones out there but that 9 footer just won't cut it.


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

well a cheap way to get a heaver would be a 10-12' tica with a diawa sealinex 30 ..... that should be able to reach out and touch them in those holes


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

or that tica with a spinner like a Daiwa emblem


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

bluerunner yup that would tooo


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeap,IMO think the Tica a great rod to add to her collection.. One other thing I could suggest that may help both her and her son is to attend one of these casting sessions that Tommy attends and post up here.. They are near your area,mistwist,and it will defenatly help you in dealing with the bigger rod,as well as teaching you how to throw a bait to the "blue yonder"... 

No matter what you do,it's great to hear about a mother taking an intrest in fishing and bringing her son along,his memorys of that will be with him forever..


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmm, thinks I might have to go down to the inlet and check out them holes she talk'n bout, one thing about it, them bars down there arn't so far out that you can't cast over them...hehehehe....only bout 45 minutes away.....if I don't stop to chit-chat...


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

Been keeping my eye open for one of the classes, in wilmington aren't they? I hate leaving the island but would for that! 

Rodwatcher, you head down this way let me know, I'd love to witness what is on the other side of those bars! Your right they aren't so far that you couldn't get over them, [email protected] I wanna see that too. The hardest part is walking down the beach and choosing a hole, there are so many that look promisin!


Thanks DD, whether its trying to be a good mom or just a mutual love for fishing I don't know, but we do have some great memories going on...



SL-X 30SHV ? is this the one you all are talking about??


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

mistwist said:


> *
> 
> SL-X 30SHV ? is this the one you all are talking about?? *


 I use the plain slosh 30, all graphite construction, more compact than the 30 SL-X imo, if you notice the star drag on the SL-X its fat and sticks out and with the facy handle it gets it out of balance. The slosh 30 has the regular star drag unfancy handle AND is 35 bucks cheaper than the SL-X....


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

its just a matter of opinion between the 2 reels really he right about the star drag but on the sealine x it has extra berrings in it with a brass spoon for smoother casts


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

ok found a new in the box sl-x30 on ebay......keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

wild sidearm said:


> *its just a matter of opinion between the 2 reels really he right about the star drag but on the sealine x it has extra berrings in it with a brass spoon for smoother casts *


 I didn't know this until I looked it up and a friend was looking for a bushing for his SL-X. The sealine x doesn't have but 3 ball bearings and the SL-HV has 4. Good post on mag'n spools over on the Mowire or DD's place, can't remember which, indicated that graphite spools were less dense than aluminum with in turn made the graphite a tad faster....don't know but it was an interesting post...maybe DD will chime in on this one..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mistwist,

The Sportcast USA nationals are coming up in three weeks so the time I have for the field right now is taken up with practice. But, after the tournament i would be glad to give you and your son some casting tips. Only about 30-40 min ride south for ya....lol

Tommy


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

really??? that would be great! i know my son would love it and appreciate it. Maybe then he wouldn't have to heave it out there for mom anymore...LOL


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

oh yeah almost forgot to tell ya when u get the reel u want dun forget to put in some breaks it will save alot of head aches and birdnest:jawdrop:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Rodwatcher said:


> *only bout 45 minutes away.....if I don't stop to chit-chat... *


 My question would be,when the devil do you ever *STOP* chit-chatin???     

Mistwist,I can relate to what you and your son have now.. You see,my grandmother (rest her soul) got me started in fishing,even taught me how to throw a flyrod!  That's why *I know * that stuff "sticks in the memory banks".. 

Take Tommy up on that,Mistwist,he can flat throw some lead!


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

Yea Gramma's are great, aren't they? Mine got me started fishing as well and i tried to return the favor a few yrs ago....

About 7 yrs ago my grandmother, had a stroke, went into a diabetic coma and lost her leg from the knee down in a span of about 2 weeks....They sent her home to die, they said she had a month at the most. I moved to VT to help take care of her soon after she got out of the hospital and told her that she needed to get her butt outta that bed so we could go fishin' . Because of the stroke she knew what she wanted to say but the right words wouldn't come out, normally the only time the things she thinking came out right was if ya pi$$ed her off, but about 3 yrs later plain as day, she said "you said you'd take me fishin'", we went fishing that afternoon. She passed away 2 yrs ago now, she outlived the dr.'s predictions by 5 yrs, and one fishin trip.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Rodwatcher said:


> *I didn't know this until I looked it up and a friend was looking for a bushing for his SL-X. The sealine x doesn't have but 3 ball bearings and the SL-HV has 4. Good post on mag'n spools over on the Mowire or DD's place, can't remember which, indicated that graphite spools were less dense than aluminum with in turn made the graphite a tad faster....don't know but it was an interesting post...maybe DD will chime in on this one.. *


 Jimmy I think it's in this one 

Yeap,Mistwist,grandmothers can be great,good post..


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

*thanks yall...*

Just a quick note to say thanks to everyone who helped me picking a new reel. Picked it up this morning, hit the beach made 25 or so casts with it, resulting in 20 furballs, decided to let the youngin try it within 5 throws the boy had figured out how to eliminate the furballs and was out throwing me by 30 yrds at least!!:jawdrop: 

I am no fortune teller but I see furballs in my future...LOL 

I LOVE this reel, thanks guys!!!


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

lol its going to haapen it like they say "show up to blow up." well i hope everything works out for u and good luck on learnin how to throw. i've been throwin a heaver for abotu 2 yrs now and i'm just now really geting the hang of it and dont get that many furballs


----------

